# Six-guess algorithm



## 1985 (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
in google bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, weshalb ich hier frage.
kann mir jemand den six-guess algorithmus posten? (egal ob java oder pseudocode oder in ner anderen sprache)

Danke


----------



## turtle (2. Dez 2011)

Mastermind (board game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 1985 (2. Dez 2011)

Daher kenn ich den Algorithmus, nur hab ich keine ahnung wie ich diesen umsetzen soll


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2011)

nach Mastermind in Java zu suchen sollte erfolgreicher sein als der abstrakte 'Six-guess algorithm', auch schon gemacht?


----------



## 1985 (2. Dez 2011)

ja hab ich schon gemacht, aber da ist nichts sinnvolles dabei


----------



## turtle (2. Dez 2011)

> ja hab ich schon gemacht, aber da ist nichts sinnvolles dabei





> Daher kenn ich den Algorithmus, nur hab ich keine ahnung wie ich diesen umsetzen soll



Also mehr als pauschale Antworten darf's schon sein! 

Was hast Du bisher probiert? 
Wo hast Du konkret Probleme?
Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?
Stürzt das Programm/Rechner ab?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Dez 2011)

Hab' mal hier Mastermind NPC - Byte-Welt Forum was dazu geschrieben.


----------

